
Microsoft LightSwitch being discontinued - gregmac
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/lightswitch/2016/10/14/lightswitch-update/
======
oridecon
That comment section is quite depressing.

To be honest I enjoy when customers/developers are kicked in the face like
this, by big companies. It's a good lesson to learn and might even push people
towards open solutions and formats.

